# Galaxy Note 9 with 1TB storage



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

'Leaked' video: 

1TB plus SD card sorts out your storage problems.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2018)

Leaked is samsung’s World means official teaser trailer in anyone else’s world.

Looks good. 1tb is going to be painfully expensive however.

Let’s see if they can do an ad campaign which doesn’t poke fun at their competitors. It’s getting painfully boring and tedious as well as making them look like sore losers.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Leaked is samsung’s World means official teaser trailer in anyone else’s world.
> 
> Looks good. 1tb is going to be painfully expensive however.
> 
> Let’s see if they can do an ad campaign which doesn’t poke fun at their competitors. It’s getting painfully boring and tedious as well as making them look like sore losers.


Not sure if they're ever going to qualify as 'sore losers' given that they've been the biggest smartphone maker on the planet for a long time.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2018)

That’s why I said making them look like. They don’t need to do that shit. Focus on your own product.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, it's been officially released


----------



## existentialist (Aug 9, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, it's been officially released



Cor, isn't it long?


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

Best screen in the entire known universe apparently 

Galaxy Note9 display raises the bar, claim DisplayMate superlatives | Pocketnow


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2018)

I'd have one for £400 thanksverymuch but I could never justify the sky high asking price 

Why you should buy the Galaxy Note9


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2018)

How much is the 1TB version? Not seen prices for that.

512GB version is £1099 apparently.
£899 for 128GB

Various contract prices listed near the bottom of this article:

Galaxy Note 9 release date, specs and price: 512GB 'Ocean Blue' model sells out in Blighty | TheINQUIRER


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2018)

Does anybody need 1TB of storage on a phone? Fuck me. What have you got on there?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2018)

tommers said:


> What have you got on there?



Posted directly under me, but not quoted, so not sure if the question is aimed at me.

No I don't need that much, current phone is 64GB of which only 14GB is used. Just curious on the price jump from 512GB and the fact the 1TB version is part of their ad campaign, but no price for it seems to exist.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Posted directly under me, but not quoted, so not sure if the question is aimed at me.
> 
> No I don't need that much, current phone is 64GB of which only 14GB is used. Just curious on the price jump from 512GB and the fact the 1TB version is part of their ad campaign, but no price for it seems to exist.


No, it wasn't directed at you. More of a general question really. I can understand it for a PC or something but apps are a few MB so why on earth would you need that much space?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2018)

tommers said:


> No, it wasn't directed at you. More of a general question really. I can understand it for a PC or something but apps are a few MB so why on earth would you need that much space?



God knows, as you said, my computers don't even have that much storage (512GB), but I do have 3TB of storage on my NAS which contains a shit load of media, but I need barely any of that to be with me at all times.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2018)

tommers said:


> Does anybody need 1TB of storage on a phone? Fuck me. What have you got on there?


I'd take it, thanks. For business types on the move they could fill it with all their company crap and loads of films etc. Don't forget that this phone doubles up as a machine that can be plugged into a monitor and keyboard to make a small mobile PC.






The Galaxy Note 9 is one step closer to the smartphone-computer dream


----------



## a_chap (Aug 15, 2018)

A *Terabyte* of storage!?!?!?!?

  



Spoiler: I'm not saying my phone's old but here's its storage:


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2018)

a_chap said:


> A *Terabyte* of storage!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - one example. A photographer could use this to ensure he has his work with him as he travels. I've got 3TB of photos.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I'd take it, thanks. For business types on the move they could fill it with all their company crap and loads of films etc. Don't forget that this phone doubles up as a machine that can be plugged into a monitor and keyboard to make a small mobile PC.


If they deliver a usable (full blown) Linux on Galaxy through Samsung Dex then they can take my money.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

2hats said:


> If they deliver a usable (full blown) Linux on Galaxy through Samsung Dex then they can take my money.


Beyond niche!


----------



## 2hats (Aug 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Beyond niche!


I’m quite comfortable in my particular niche.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2018)

2hats said:


> I’m quite comfortable in my particular niche.


I'm sure you are but I fear you're going to be perpetually disappointed if you're expecting pure Linux versions of high end smartphones and their accessories!


----------



## 2hats (Aug 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm sure you are but I fear you're going to be perpetually disappointed if you're expecting pure Linux versions of high end smartphones and their accessories!


It’s a full Linux virtualised within an Android app with the express aim of being sufficient for developers to make use of (as best as I can fathom). That should more than suffice for me. Am not looking for a ‘pure’ Linux OS driven smartphone (though, of course, Android is a variant of such).


----------



## Don Troooomp (Jul 27, 2019)

Bit of an old thread now but I thought a report from a user might be nice.
I bought the 512 gb note 9 some few months ago, but I have 2 sim cards rather than 1 sim plus memory, but 512 is enough for me. The phone does exactly as promised and that DeX mode is handy when using the thing for presentations or other tasks.
I'm very please with everything except the Bixby key. I keep catching the thing and it can't be reassigned or disabled.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Bit of an old thread now but I thought a report from a user might be nice.
> I bought the 512 gb note 9 some few months ago, but I have 2 sim cards rather than 1 sim plus memory, but 512 is enough for me. The phone does exactly as promised and that DeX mode is handy when using the thing for presentations or other tasks.
> I'm very please with everything except the Bixby key. I keep catching the thing and it can't be reassigned or disabled.


Try this How to re-program the Bixby button on a Samsung Galaxy S8, S9, S10, Note 8, or Note 9


----------



## cybershot (Aug 1, 2019)

Sad times for the Galaxy Note 10.

No headphone jack for Galaxy Note 10


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 2, 2019)

editor said:


> Try this How to re-program the Bixby button on a Samsung Galaxy S8, S9, S10, Note 8, or Note 9



That means I have to sign in and I don't want to. I'm trying Bixby button remapper by bx actions


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 2, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> That means I have to sign in and I don't want to. I'm trying Bixby button remapper by bx actions



The bixby key now shifts to a blank screen for a moment than returns to wherever I was.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Sad times for the Galaxy Note 10.
> 
> No headphone jack for Galaxy Note 10


The time of the jack has come to an end.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Aug 7, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> The time of the jack has come to an end.



Sadly. 
My new Samsung Tab S5e is short of one. Not too bad as I hardly use it on the tab so not that worrisome, but I would have preferred one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2019)

Now the Note 10 is out, the price of a Note 9 has fallen to £650. Would it be worth getting one at this price?


----------



## Mojofilter (Aug 22, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Now the Note 10 is out, the price of a Note 9 has fallen to £650. Would it be worth getting one at this price?



You can get an S10 Plus for roughly that price price so it depends on how much you value the S-Pen. The wide angle camera lens is very nice + you’ll get an extra year of software updates.

Other than that, the differences are minimal.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 22, 2019)

Mojofilter said:


> You can get an S10 Plus for roughly that price price so it depends on how much you value the S-Pen. The wide angle camera lens is very nice + you’ll get an extra year of software updates.
> 
> Other than that, the differences are minimal.



I want it mainly because of the S-Pen, I love scribbling.

Very close to buying one right now.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 9, 2020)

In these fast-moving times, would a Note 9 still be a good purchase in 2020?

Argos have them for £599, and I should be able to get it for £560.


----------

